
Researchers Track Online Sales of Invasive Plants - thehoff
https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-news/news/2015/10/trade-in-invasive-plants-is-blossoming.html
======
Chefkoochooloo
This ecosystem worldwide is already being mixed up through different channels.
I would think the US regulations not to bring foreign living systems, fruits
or seeds applies also to eBay. It seems eBay or the users are breaking the
law.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/ebay-
inva...](http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/ebay-invasive-
plants/408892/?single_page=true), which points to
[http://phys.org/news/2015-10-invasive-
blossoming.html](http://phys.org/news/2015-10-invasive-blossoming.html) which
points to this.

